# Is Prozac beneficial?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been prescribed 10 mg of prozac for my DP. I have a lot of obsessive thinking, and I fixate on things. I am wondering if anyone can relate. I am wondering who has been prescribed prozac, and did it help them?


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

2deepathinker said:


> I have been prescribed 10 mg of prozac for my DP. I have a lot of obsessive thinking, and I fixate on things. I am wondering if anyone can relate. I am wondering who has been prescribed prozac, and did it help them?


I can't tell you if it helps or not. I was prescribed 20mg 2 days ago so I can't tell a difference yet. I am on it because of anxiety and panic attacks. If I have any luck I will come back and post to let you know. Good luck if you are taking it as well!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> I can't tell you if it helps or not. I was prescribed 20mg 2 days ago so I can't tell a difference yet. I am on it because of anxiety and panic attacks. If I have any luck I will come back and post to let you know. Good luck if you are taking it as well!


Thank you so much! I feel like my life and my sanity has been ripping apart at the seams. I didn't want to go the medication route, but with the way I feel...I may chose to. I will also come back and post when I take it. I look forward to hearing your results with it. Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Honestly, I think prozac CAUSED my dp. Well, I think that dp was coming but it was the catalyst that pushed me into dp, twice. The first time I got dp I was having bad anxiety. I had been off and on prozac for over 10 years, and as always, one night I just took one of my pills. I woke up the next morning with dp. I felt like I couldn't tell if I was still sleeping or not. I FREAKED out and took xanax and more prozac. I ended up taking 80mg in about 15 hours and thought that what I had was seretonin syndrome and NOT dp. I did recover after a week and a half. I went another 2 or 3 weeks and started feeling massive anxiety again. So, before I went to bed I took only 10 mg of prozac. That is a normal beginning dose, so I thought it would be safe. I woke up with dp again the next day. I thought it would go away but I've had it for 7 months now.

I was hospitalized for the dp in September and the psych put me on Prozac and Klonopin. The prozac did nothing at the low dose I was on. I was on it for like 3 weeks and then saw a psych nurse practitioner who doubled the doses. This made my dp HORRIBLE. I suffered on it for 3 days thinking that my body would adjust and it never did. So I had to wean off of it.

In short, I had been able to take it off and on for 10 years with no problems but as soon as my brain chemicals started to get unbalanced, it pushed things over the edge and caused dp. With the dp brain chemistry, it made everything worse. I think that proves that docs should not be prescribing medications to us and expect them to work as they would in people with normal brain chemistries. Ours are not normal.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Prozac freaked me out. Agitated, restless, not feeling myself etc. Celexa was much better. Still didn't cure me though, so I stopped bothering with it after a few months. I'd like to try out valium sometime but my doc isn't comfortable with that...


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Ayato said:


> Prozac freaked me out. Agitated, restless, not feeling myself etc. Celexa was much better. Still didn't cure me though, so I stopped bothering with it after a few months. I'd like to try out valium sometime but my doc isn't comfortable with that...


I also would be more likely to want to take something like valium than prozac. I am not depressed really. I just get a little freaked out by my anxiety, and in times where it is hard to calm down, I think something like a valium could be cool. I am not comfortable with having to take something every day, day in, day out. The doctors told me that it may take up to six weeks to see if the prozac will work. I am not for that. Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

For me it has been the best SSRI because i've been on pretty much all of em, but it's just another pill ripping my young liver apart, if you can do without it i would....


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> I can't tell you if it helps or not. I was prescribed 20mg 2 days ago so I can't tell a difference yet. I am on it because of anxiety and panic attacks. If I have any luck I will come back and post to let you know. Good luck if you are taking it as well!


Thank you! I will be looking forward to hearing from you soon then! I am curious!


----------

